# Halloween



## cyctorres

*Bueno tengo planes de ir a los noches de horror de universal, a alas de bush garden y a mickeys halloween  en Magic kingdom. Bueno quienes me pueden dar sus opiniones de esos 3 eventos.*


----------



## billdob62

Busch Gardens' Halloween Fright Nights are not for young children...more adult themed. Mickey's Halloween Special is great for kids and adults and I would recommend that. Haven't been to Universal's.


----------



## cyctorres

billdob62 said:


> Busch Gardens' Halloween Fright Nights are not for young children...more adult themed. Mickey's Halloween Special is great for kids and adults and I would recommend that. Haven't been to Universal's.



Es bueno saberlo pq mi esposa no tenia deseos de ir por el nombre que tiene lo de universalasi que lo mas probable voy  yo solo


----------



## cyctorres

Nadie a asistido a Howl-O-Scream en bush garden?


----------



## aznshents

Los noches de Horror a Universal no estan para los chicos tampoco. Tambien estan espantosos y solo para adultos.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

He ido a Mickey's Halloween Party en Disneyland, pero nunca he estado en Orlando durante este tiempo.  Ojalá que haya una persona (o personas) que te puede explicar cómo es.  A mi, me gustaría saber también.


----------



## PAcpl

Nunca he estado en Bush Gardens para Halloween, pero no puedo imaginar que es peor que la Universal. Halloween Horror Nights de Universal no son para niños amable en todo! Es muy orientada adulto.

Que se diviertan!


----------



## cyctorres

Al parecer las fiestas de Halloween en  bush garden no son  muy populares


----------



## cyctorres

Que cosas diferentes puedo esperar en las fiestas de halloween en magic kingdom? Space mountain cambia en algo la musica o las luces?


----------

